# Question about C31 S58a



## NSP233 (Dec 1, 2003)

I recently moved to a smaller town within the last two years as I lived in a big city and with scores in the 90's on the test I was always low on the list. I took the test in April as my new town did not have an age limit (I am 35). 

The scores came out on November 1st and I was number 6. Today I recieved a letter from civil cervice stating my town added the age limit law. When I went online to see my standings, I found that I was taken off of the list and only remained on the cities that I do not reside in.

I made an appointement to meet with the Chief next week to see if there is some type of waiver, but an LT at the station told me that I "Didn't have a snowball chance in hell"

I have experience and training and did recieve points for experience on the test. I heard there was a similair case in Boston and I hope anyone can tell me anything about it, or if someone knows of anyone challenging it. Also, what do you suggest I might say when I meet the chief. Thank you!


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

I am not sure but you can look it up in civil service law the city or town can wave that age limit and Brockton as well as Boston have had people fight the age law and won.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It's is interesting though... although I am young enough... I'm just curious as to how the State (cities/towns) can discriminate against age?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

NSP,

I had the same exact thing happen for my town. I took the test on a Saturday and the next Tuesday at Town Meeting, they approved the age requirement. I got zapped. I was #2 on the list with my experience points thrown in. 
This was 2 tests ago. I then had to wait a year and submit my own Town Meeting Warrant Article and it was approved. I then had to wait for the Mass State beaurocracy to take effect. Sweet Jane Swift signed it into law, but alas, no hiring. 
I should have made my Warrant Article better and had the whole age limit thrown out but I only let it apply to the next test date. I died #2 on the list. I can't believe the irony. Always a day late and :2c: short. Always this upcoming ATM to go throw a couple of bombs at!!
The case in Boston was Adams et al V Mass Civil Service Commission / HRD or something like that. From what I understand, it never flew and Menino did not sign it, the prick.


----------



## NSP233 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Housing Cop:*

Did you talk to your chief? Or am I waisting my time? I heard that the town can waive people who already took the test before they accepted the age thing, but I didn't know that it takes a year.

So if I understand right, if I do get waived, it can take up to a year for me to get on?

Since you are a Housing cop, are you in the state retirement system? I was told that the age limit is because of the retirement system, not age. If this is true, I would only have to work 20 years in civil service because of the time I already have.

I know the chief has the list right in hand because I heard that the town called for one. I assume the one he has doesn't have my name on it. So now I don't know if I should cancel the meeting if he has no idea who I am. You talk about irony...My big decision in moving here was that I could get on!!


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

NSP...the Chief has no authority unless he/she is the "appointing authority". If you worked for a Civil Service department before, there are remote possibilities of "permissive appointments". PM for more info...straight from Civil Circuit Legal...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

NSP,

The chief (notice no capitol lettering) stood up at town meeting and said "Police work is a young mans job." I then replied that "The age of 33 is not old. People come out of the military as Majors in the Military Police at 38 and can run any 20 year old ragged." My motion passed since I think 1/2 the audience was 40's and above, and who was that boob to say that 33 is too old. I think he pissed off alot of people there. Just his style. 

Don't bother talking to the chief, go right to the Clerks office and talk to the people who actually know the law. 

The Housing Police are in the City Of Boston / MA State retirement system. I can bring my time over to any city, town or state job but I can't bring sick time or longevity. My 5 weeks vacation look good when I am the new guy just hired!! :shock:


----------



## NSP233 (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks Housing cop...So in other words, I may have to go to town meeting and talk to the selectmen? How exactly did you go about doing that? You can PM me if you like. 
Like I said on my earlier post, I've only lived here a few years and don't know anything about the politics in town.


----------

